# Magic in the Moonlight coming to Home video on Dec 16th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MAGIC IN THE MOONLIGHT

Starring Eileen Atkins, Colin Firth, Marcia Gay Harden, 
Hamish Linklater, Simon McBurney, Emma Stone and Jacki Weaver


Available Dec. 2 on Digital HD, and on Blu-ray™ and DVD Dec. 16 

CULVER CITY, Calif. (Sept. 29, 2014) – Love is written in the stars, and the events are indeed magical in Sony Pictures Classics’ romantic comedy MAGIC IN THE MOONLIGHT, available Dec. 2 on Digital HD, and on Blu-ray™ and DVD Dec. 16 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. Written and directed by Woody Allen, MAGIC IN THE MOONLIGHT is set in the 1920s against the beautiful and opulent 
Cote d’Azur in the south of France, starring Colin Firth as an Englishman and master magician who helps expose a swindler, played by Emma Stone.
Rolling Stone’s Peter Travers called the film "The summer’s most beguiling romantic comedy. 
Colin Firth and Emma Stone make a magnetic pair of opposites. Emma Stone lights up the screen. 
Colin Firth is wonderfully appealing. The actors are a pleasure to be around." Additionally, The New York Observer’s Rex Reed considered it “A master stroke of enchantment from one of the few legitimate cinematic geniuses of the modern cinema.” The strong ensemble cast also includes Eileen Atkins, Marcia Gay Harden, 
Hamish Linklater, Simon McBurney and Jacki Weaver. 
Bonus materials for MAGIC IN THE MOONLIGHT include two all-new featurettes. “Behind the Magic” offers fans a peek inside the film’s production, while “On the Red Carpet: Los Angeles Film Premiere” features interviews with the film’s stars upon arrival at the Los Angeles premiere. 
- more -
SYNOPSIS
Acclaimed magician Stanley Crawford (Colin Firth), has dazzled audiences across Europe with feats of supernatural amazement. But when it comes to explaining the inexplicable, Stanley is a dedicated skeptic. Enter Sophie Baker (Emma Stone), psychic, soothsayer, and stunning seductress. As Stanley and Sophie embark on misadventures up and down the French Riviera, will they discover proof of a world beyond the laws of physics or have they fallen under the sway of a more earthly chemistry? Woody Allen pulls the strings with masterful precision in this enchanting romantic comedy that explores the realm between what is understood in our minds and what is known in our hearts. 

Blu-ray & DVD Special Features Include: 
•	Behind the Magic
•	On the Red Carpet: Los Angeles Film Premiere

MAGIC IN THE MOONLIGHT has a runtime of approximately 98 minutes and is rated PG-13 for brief suggestive comments and smoking throughout.


“Academy Award®” is the registered trademark and service mark of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.


----------

